# 20,000 immigration applicants to be rejected - news article



## april (Jul 22, 2007)

Read this article this morning:  australia-rejects-20000-migrants

highlight from the article:
_All general skilled migration applications lodged before September 1, 2007 - when English and work experience requirements were easier - will have their applications withdrawn and application fees totalling $14 million refunded.

The government will also abolish the current list of skills in demand, which contains 106 occupations, and review the points test used to assess migrants to improve selection.

The Immigration Minister, Chris Evans, said last year 170,000 people applied to live and work permanently in Australia as skilled migrants, but there were just 108,100 place available._

I recommend reading the whole article.

Opinions anyone?


----------



## JDavenport (Jul 9, 2009)

Is there not some speculation about a snap general election in Oz? Could just be the Labour government trying to cut off the Liberal's favoured ground - might be more spin than substance. On the other hand, with world economics still shaky, control on immigrants is not unusual (although, ironically, I think it's usually counter productive economically).


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

There is talk about a double-dissolution Federal election. However Immigration policy is not the trigger for this.

Climate change policy (specifically the Emissions Trading Scheme) is the main trigger based on the continuation of a block by the Liberal party.

The Immigration changes will go through, main factors responsible is the labour (actual labour not political labour) projections in the medium-long term.



JDavenport said:


> Is there not some speculation about a snap general election in Oz? Could just be the Labour government trying to cut off the Liberal's favoured ground - might be more spin than substance. On the other hand, with world economics still shaky, control on immigrants is not unusual (although, ironically, I think it's usually counter productive economically).


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Even though the money will be refunded that doesn't take into account the fact that people put their lives on hold while applying for visas. 

That some people may have quit jobs, sold houses etc.

It amazes me that they can decide to do that without looking at individual cases but I'm assuming that they feel that they don't have the time to do that. 

By the way the info on Veronika's website it slightly different in that the number of cases will be capped which is different from what is reported there. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## akash_san2002 (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks for info.

Does it affect the people who already got PRs?

Thanks,




april said:


> Read this article this morning:  australia-rejects-20000-migrants
> 
> highlight from the article:
> _All general skilled migration applications lodged before September 1, 2007 - when English and work experience requirements were easier - will have their applications withdrawn and application fees totalling $14 million refunded.
> ...


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

No, once you have your PR that's it. The only thing you need to monitor is the Resident Return Visa and those rules do not change that much. 



akash_san2002 said:


> Thanks for info.
> 
> Does it affect the people who already got PRs?
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

This is pretty radical. When's the last time they cancelled applications in batch? One can say this is a populist act.

I read that a dissolution may not happen soon. The opposition seems to be riding high as predicted by some in the press. There's still over a year before the current session of parliament expires.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hmmm.. i guess the minister knows, if they dont pay back, no one would want to come to australia. was speaking to OH about the same thing, Au immigration fee is the highest and they r returning it but hwat about the time gone into it. for us its already been 2 years since our assessment and a year half since our application. I am loosing hope really, since i read about the capping of pre sept 2007 apps. i am sept 2008 applicant.
It was a thought that came on mind that we should look for options, maybe the freezing canada.. will decide in april if australia is worth our time


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

There's the NZ option too, I don't think the waiting is as bad. Without priority I'm think it still takes 2-3 yrs minimum to get an AU PR.



anj1976 said:


> hmmm.. i guess the minister knows, if they dont pay back, no one would want to come to australia. was speaking to OH about the same thing, Au immigration fee is the highest and they r returning it but hwat about the time gone into it. for us its already been 2 years since our assessment and a year half since our application. I am loosing hope really, since i read about the capping of pre sept 2007 apps. i am sept 2008 applicant.
> It was a thought that came on mind that we should look for options, maybe the freezing canada.. will decide in april if australia is worth our time


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Without priority processing the waiting for AU visa is worthless, as u say it may take 2-3 years........ who knows after this time the applicants may be sacked again, here DIAC changes their norms before every 6 months. 

Hope the new SOL is justified, managers,medical practitioners,Trade-persons n IT guys all cover under 1 roof and no complicated filters applied. Visa distribution be also fast track (<6 monhs) as they have reduced the 20,000 overloaded applications.






amaslam said:


> There's the NZ option too, I don't think the waiting is as bad. Without priority I'm think it still takes 2-3 yrs minimum to get an AU PR.


----------



## umair (Oct 11, 2009)

*Please guide*



anj1976 said:


> hmmm.. i guess the minister knows, if they dont pay back, no one would want to come to australia. was speaking to OH about the same thing, Au immigration fee is the highest and they r returning it but hwat about the time gone into it. for us its already been 2 years since our assessment and a year half since our application. I am loosing hope really, since i read about the capping of pre sept 2007 apps. i am sept 2008 applicant.
> It was a thought that came on mind that we should look for options, maybe the freezing canada.. will decide in april if australia is worth our time


Hello Anj,
I was also about to lodge my 175 visa app this week but due to this MODL change I now left with 115 points. So thinking for another option.
I came to know that you got ACT Sponsorship. I am an IT Professional (.NET) and have ielts L:6, R:6, W:6.5, S:7 (overall 6.5). Also has ACS Approval letter.

Please give me details about ACT. do they charge any fee? Also how much they took in your case and what time period I should assume for myself If i will go with that.

By the way I already applied for VIC SS 20 days ago but have seen people comments that positive outcome is very rare  

Please advice,

Thanks..


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Hello Umair,
As u know in CSL sheet at the bottom it was mentioned that 'Computing Professionals(nec) having specialization and MODL are only categorized in CSL'

So as per new announcement, the MODL is dead, so my question is *Are Computing professionals still included in the CSL slot????* 

If it's still included you will get Priority 4 even if u do not have sponsorship and that too if u apply before new SOL is released....................pls correct me if m wrong.



umair said:


> Hello Anj,
> I was also about to lodge my 175 visa app this week but due to this MODL change I now left with 115 points. So thinking for another option.
> I came to know that you got ACT Sponsorship. I am an IT Professional (.NET) and have ielts L:6, R:6, W:6.5, S:7 (overall 6.5). Also has ACS Approval letter.
> 
> ...


----------



## umair (Oct 11, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> Hello Umair,
> As u know in CSL sheet at the bottom it was mentioned that 'Computing Professionals(nec) having specialization and MODL are only categorized in CSL'
> 
> So as per new announcement, the MODL is dead, so my question is *Are Computing professionals still included in the CSL slot????*
> ...


You are right mate.
But the problem is after MODL changes I do left with 115 points and I do require 120 points for lodgement 

Tatswhy now thinking for an alternate.

Thanks...


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

U can get much required 5 points from ur wife's skill assessment or u can give another shot of IELTS.

*BTW, are Computing professionals still on CSL?????????*
If yes then I shld hurry up for ACS skill assessment.............pls revert back if u know.



umair said:


> You are right mate.
> But the problem is after MODL changes I do left with 115 points and I do require 120 points for lodgement
> 
> Tatswhy now thinking for an alternate.
> ...


----------



## umair (Oct 11, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> U can get much required 5 points from ur wife's skill assessment or u can give another shot of IELTS.
> 
> *BTW, are Computing professionals still on CSL?????????*
> If yes then I shld hurry up for ACS skill assessment.............pls revert back if u know.


all MODL Computing professionals are still on CSL.
I dont have wife I am single  )

For the ielts I need 7 in each, I tried two times but didnot get that score (


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

I have to reach passmark of 100 only (which currently I hav) but ACS is not giving MODL for new applications  so I cannot apply

State sponsorship is very difficult to earn n u also have to show them enough funds, better u sit for IELTS for final time n score overall 7.... 



umair said:


> all MODL Computing professionals are still on CSL.
> I dont have wife I am single  )
> 
> For the ielts I need 7 in each, I tried two times but didnot get that score (


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> I have to reach passmark of 100 only (which currently I hav) but ACS is not giving MODL for new applications  so I cannot apply
> 
> State sponsorship is very difficult to earn n u also have to show them enough funds, better u sit for IELTS for final time n score overall 7....



POINT SYSTEM IS GOING to change tooooooo... hold your breath and try go get good IELTS score for now... let things settle down...


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

I have already appeared for IELTS
May be the new SOL will have lower points and thus difficulty may arise. 



mr.india said:


> POINT SYSTEM IS GOING to change tooooooo... hold your breath and try go get good IELTS score for now... let things settle down...


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

umair said:


> Hello Anj,
> I was also about to lodge my 175 visa app this week but due to this MODL change I now left with 115 points. So thinking for another option.
> I came to know that you got ACT Sponsorship. I am an IT Professional (.NET) and have ielts L:6, R:6, W:6.5, S:7 (overall 6.5). Also has ACS Approval letter.
> 
> ...


The biggest hurdle to ACT SS is that they require you show proof of having $30,000 in a bank account in your name, for at least the past 3 months. They do charge a fee for applying. You can find out more info here:

Business and Industry Development - ACT Government Sponsorship Opportunities

The fact that you have also applied for VIC SS may work against you, as they like to see that you are committed Canberra, and not considering moving to another state.


----------



## umair (Oct 11, 2009)

matjones said:


> The biggest hurdle to ACT SS is that they require you show proof of having $30,000 in a bank account in your name, for at least the past 3 months. They do charge a fee for applying. You can find out more info here:
> 
> Business and Industry Development - ACT Government Sponsorship Opportunities
> 
> The fact that you have also applied for VIC SS may work against you, as they like to see that you are committed Canberra, and not considering moving to another state.


Hi,
The problem is we need to get 7 bands in EACH (ielts). For VIC SS i have seen ppls comment that it is very rare to get +ve replies 

That is why in trouble


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

For DIY PR, you should be aware that hitting only 120 is a dangerous proposition. The CO may disagree on some of the points you've allocated yourself and the application as a whole will fail.

Why is it a problem to hit IELTS 7? Consider this a downpayment on finding a job. The whole country speaks only English. As non-native speakers of the language we must to fix this deficiency to better stand a chance in the workforce.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Umair


yes they do charge a fee..
Have a look at their website. but as mat said, sinc eu have already applied for another state, ACT team might not like it but they do give preference to those with low points who are not able to apply for the PR otherwise.





umair said:


> Hello Anj,
> I was also about to lodge my 175 visa app this week but due to this MODL change I now left with 115 points. So thinking for another option.
> I came to know that you got ACT Sponsorship. I am an IT Professional (.NET) and have ielts L:6, R:6, W:6.5, S:7 (overall 6.5). Also has ACS Approval letter.
> 
> ...


----------

